# 2 Weeks Big Island



## kasara (Sep 10, 2014)

I am look to rent a 2 br TS in [Hawaii for 2 weeks] and wondering what is the best way to find one usually people in classifieds only have one week not two?


----------



## Luanne (Sep 10, 2014)

This will link you to a list of timeshare rental sites.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17673


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 10, 2014)

You will most likely have to rent 2 separate weeks.


----------



## jacknsara (Sep 10, 2014)

kasara said:


> I am look to rent a 2 br TS in [Hawaii for 2 weeks] and wondering what is the best way to find one usually people in classifieds only have one week not two?


Aloha,
It isn't clear why you need to rent a timeshare as opposed to a condo.
You might want to try www.vrbo.com
Jack


----------



## kasara (Sep 11, 2014)

I guess we got spoiled last year staying a week (not enough  btw ) at the HGVC Kohala Suites in a Waikoloa and wanted to return to do the same type of experience in one of the area properties. 

VRBO is another option I have a couple flagged as plan B.

Luanne thanks for the link I will research 'em tomorrow.

Other idea or thoughts appreciated!


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 11, 2014)

kasara said:


> I guess we got spoiled last year staying a week (not enough  btw ) at the HGVC Kohala Suites in a Waikoloa and wanted to return to do the same type of experience in one of the area properties.
> 
> VRBO is another option I have a couple flagged as plan B.
> 
> ...


There are some condos next to the Waikato a Marriott that is right off the beach. It might be a nice option to the hgvc properties


----------



## Luanne (Sep 11, 2014)

Just wanted to add, we rented 5 nights in Kona through vrbo last summer.  It was at Kona Reef, which also has timeshare units.  It was a wonderful experience as we were right on the water (well almost).


----------



## talkamotta (Sep 12, 2014)

Even though its a hassle to move.  The Big Island is so big that having two different timeshares might be a nice way to plan your day trips.  

I have a week at the resort you are talking about but I will miss the Kona Hawaiian as we like to walk down to Kona at night a couple of times during the week.  The sunsets were great.  

One of my trips in the future,  I hope to get something closer to Hilo.  

Just a thought.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 12, 2014)

Or one week in Kona, and one week in Waikoloa + 1-3 nights at the volcano.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 13, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Or one week in Kona, and one week in Waikoloa + 1-3 nights at the volcano.



This is our perfect itinerary for the Big Island.


----------



## DianneL (Sep 14, 2014)

*Kona Reef*

We have also rented at Kona Reef and loved it. Rented through VRBO. Can walk to restaurants and shopping. We had a one bedroom. Do not know if they have two bedroom units.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 14, 2014)

DianneL said:


> We have also rented at Kona Reef and loved it. Rented through VRBO. Can walk to restaurants and shopping. We had a one bedroom. Do not know if they have two bedroom units.



We did the same thing.  Since we were renting I wanted to be right on the water, and we were.  It was a one bedroom, ground unit.  Wonderful.


----------



## cgeidl (Sep 19, 2014)

*Many two bedroom rentals available*

Try Trading Places and you will find many rentals available right now on Suite deals,some in a row.
ALso would suggest you join Timeshare Users Group if you find the information  helpful.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 19, 2014)

OP found something, at least that is what they told me.


----------



## Jan Handlers (Sep 29, 2014)

*Condos next to Waikoloa Marriott*

The condos next to the Waikoloa Marriott are called Kolea.  They have 2-BR and 3 BR units.  We own there, but the unit is currently in escrow.  These units are beautiful with a spacious lanais and beautiful views.  You can find rentals at Koleavacations.com.


----------



## Chrispee (Sep 29, 2014)

Jan Handlers said:


> The condos next to the Waikoloa Marriott are called Kolea.  They have 2-BR and 3 BR units.  We own there, but the unit is currently in escrow.  These units are beautiful with a spacious lanais and beautiful views.  You can find rentals at Koleavacations.com.



I've always admired the kolea units when driving by. Those huge lanais with built in bbqs look like a great place to relax. Do you have any thoughts to share from your ownership?


----------

